# RAF Poltimore, Exeter, Devon - May '09



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I was invited to meet up with Badoosh, Graybags and TheTerrorWheel for a visit to this site. Thanks guys...a great explore and really good to meet you.  It's an interesting one because there are two buildings...a WW2 building and a later, ROC Command Post. We concentrated on the WW2 building, partly because it hasn't been fully documented before, but also because the later building was being used as a location for a film. Permission was granted to have a quick look between film takes, but we weren't able to see all of it and need to go back to look at it properly. Due to the content of the film we bumped into a few zombies! 

The only thing I've been able to find out about this section is that it was a WW2 Sector Operations Room. Badoosh has some more info on it, so hopefully he'll be able to shed a bit more light on it. I didn't take too many pics, as it was very dark in places, and was unfortunately unable to get any of the operations room itself. Hopefully the others will be able to supply pics for the areas I couldnt get. The building looks small from the outside but inside it's an absolute warren of corridors with rooms leading off. Now used as a paintballing venue.

Enjoy! 















































Badoosh and Theterrorwheel. Graybags is also there, on the left, but he's camouflaged in the shadows! 






Rifle Numbers.
















Anyone for Quake 2? 






Cheers.


----------



## escortmad79 (May 25, 2009)

Drove past that last week on my return to Devon, didn't bother looking at it though for fear of being shot at with paintball guns!


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

The funny thing is, one of the guys that owns/runs the place was telling us that he'd love to do away with the paintballing altogether. He's really into military stuff himself, and they've been trying to restore and maintain it all for posterity.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 25, 2009)

Nice shots in there Foxy. Are you still coming up to the land of Dishes in Lincs sometime?


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice shots in there Foxy. Are you still coming up to the land of Dishes in Lincs sometime?



Cheers, Shucky. Not my best, I'm afraid, but I was pleased to get any at all tbh. It was a very dark, rainy day too, so I didn't get many sharp outside shots either! 
Ooh, hopefully. Have to see how it goes, but I'm definitely still up for a visit there.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 25, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Cheers, Shucky. Not my best, I'm afraid, but I was pleased to get any at all tbh. It was a very dark, rainy day too, so I didn't get many sharp outside shots either!
> Ooh, hopefully. Have to see how it goes, but I'm definitely still up for a visit there.



I did not dare say too much as evil eyes maybe watching, if you know what I mean....:icon_evil Badoosh is a right laugh! do you have problems lighting dark places coz I do sometimes, do you carry any torches with you?


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> ...do you have problems lighting dark places coz I do sometimes, do you carry any torches with you?



Yeah, I had two torches and a headlight, but they weren't a whole lot of good for photography. I didn't take a tripod with me so I couldn't hold a torch and take pics at the same time!  I'll have to get myself a much better headlight.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 25, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Yeah, I had two torches and a headlight, but they weren't a whole lot of good for photography. I didn't take a tripod with me so I couldn't hold a torch and take pics at the same time!  I'll have to get myself a much better headlight.



Ha ha vey good! I have a 9 L.E.D Headlight which is very handy! I guess it was a case of growing 3 arms then Foxy!


----------



## klempner69 (May 25, 2009)

Good find there...Land of the dishes?


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> ...Land of the dishes?



Stenigot, where the radar dishes are. 
Cheers, Klempner.


----------



## Seahorse (May 25, 2009)

Zombies. I'm liking the sound of that.


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Zombies. I'm liking the sound of that.



Heehee. I've got some pics of some of them but I had a very bad camera day, so they'll need much tinkering with. I might post a couple up later.


----------



## Seahorse (May 25, 2009)

Were they nazi zombies?????


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Were they nazi zombies?????



No, but there are some in the film, apparently.  Sadly, the Germans weren't being filmed that day!


----------



## Seahorse (May 25, 2009)

I'm just wondering if it's the sequel to Outpost that's being filmed. Andy idea which film company it was?


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> *Andy* idea which film company it was?



Andy might have, but I don't! 
Most of them were students from Exeter Uni. I thought it might have been a student project but the main crew seemed a lot more professional, so I'm really not sure.
It's got a cracking title, though! ZOMBIES.


----------



## graybags (May 25, 2009)

*Zomblies*

Have a look @ www.zomblies.com

The bunker footage is now on there, or at least some of it.

Nice pics btw Foxy

I will add some later

Graybags


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

graybags said:


> Have a look @ www.zomblies.com



Blimey, that's really cool. 
I couldn't really hear properly what anyone was saying that day...must need my hearing testing! 
Cheers for that, Gray. Look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Seahorse (May 25, 2009)

Barry is now my desktop background. :wcool:


----------



## Badoosh (May 25, 2009)

Well i've looked through almost 100 Gig of archives i have stored & i cannot seem to find the damn stuff on this place, but as Foxy says this was a WW2 Sector Operations Bunker for the RAF 10 Command Group, linked to the Chain Home Radar Network. Another radar building lies in close proximity but that warrants a report for another day. The bunker was designed to take a direct hit from a 500 lbs bomb, nowadays it's interior walls speak a different story with the splattering from a barrage of paintballs.

This was a very enjoyable visit, finally had the pleasure of meeting Foxylady & we even had the offer to become extras for the zombie flick, which was pretty mad to say the least. Here are a selection of pics from me, in fact they were the only good ones out of around 250 taken, damn those bad camera days lol.



Some of the WW2 grafitti, some from female members of the RAF which to me are pretty unique....













Secret facility for the disposal of waste paper, nowadays this place is a pub in Exeter





Looking down into the main ops room showing the balcony





Underneath the main ops room balcony, showing the cable channel in the floor





In the main ops room





The Cyclone fan





A couple more internal shots





















View inside the underground pump room





Above ground vent






Nice pics from Foxy, they certainly show the difference between digital & film. I look forward to seeing more pics from Graybags & theterrorwheel.


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2009)

Cheers, Badoosh. Those are great. Love the unique graffiti. 

Seahorse...don't think I like Barry very much!


----------



## theterrorwheel (May 28, 2009)

abit a slow with posting my pics but here is few anyway. great report


----------



## Foxylady (May 28, 2009)

Excellent photos, Terror. Well worth waiting for. 
I'm not sure I like the last shot of me though...the pic's great, but I look decidedly deformed in that one!
I wasn't wearing a beret, either! 
Good fun, though.


----------



## Foxylady (May 28, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I wasn't wearing a beret, either!



Ah, I've just sussed out what caused that! The headlight! Doh!


----------

